# uhhh wow I am a dog nerd



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

for liking this video so much. I wish I was this creative


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Ummmm, I'm confused, what was the point?? LOL!! Sorry, I'm blonde, I'm a bit slow!


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

...well he did have beautifully clean teeth! I wonder if he eats Raw?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Ummmm, I'm confused, what was the point?? LOL!! Sorry, I'm blonde, I'm a bit slow!


I think they're trying to make the Shepherd look like a giant. The penny next to his paw for comparison, the little dog fleeing, the shots from the ground looking up at his legs and paws.

I thought it was cute. Like a giant overlooking his kingdom.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Yea it was just a fun creative video to show the size of his dog since he was a puppy. I was watching this guys youtube channel and he has really cute videos of his puppy growing up.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

heres another video he has of the chomper puppy






and this is one from when he was younger

This one reminds me of something Havoc would do while I tried to be creative like this ROFL


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL - He'll have a cape on in the next one.....


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Instead of accordion music, they need the theme from Jaws.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

First he tries to eat the camera, then decides to smack it instead. Zeus really doesn't like cameras does he?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are cute, someone having fun with his pup. Not advocating overlarge dogs, or aggression, or anything, just enjoying the dog with a little creativity.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> They are cute, someone having fun with his pup. Not advocating overlarge dogs, or aggression, or anything, just enjoying the dog with a little creativity.


And not feeding them dryer sheets!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah... I heard about that. What are people thinking???


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

It sure is a cute puppy.


----------

